# lasso



## Spellcheck (Sep 13, 2012)

He was a beautiful horse


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

So sorry you lost Lasso.


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

He is beautiful. Sorry for ur loss 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss, he was a handsome boy.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry, dear. He was beautiful.


----------

